# Rauschen bei Primiere pro 2,0



## Toebschen (6. September 2007)

Hallo. 
Ich habe bei meinem Videofilm (eine Tonspur) ein sehr starkes Rauschen, aber nur leise Stimmen.
Wie kann ich dieses Rauschen mit Primiere pro 2,0 unterdrücken/ wegbekommen?


----------

